# Norovirus and the day from hell?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

First time getting hit by the Norovirus and holy hell! I started my class 1 training yesterday and was fine all day. Just gone midnight and my entire internals decided they wanted to make an appearance! Then again an hour later, and an hour later and roll on 7am and still laying in the bathroom floor!! I have never been so sick in my entire life, it’s was like I had turned into the exorcist! I couldn’t keep nothing inside, a few sips of water lasted 20 mins but I’m so dehydrated it’s unreal. How the hell baby’s or the elderly cope with this is beyond me! In the end I felt so bad and thirsty I literally downed about 3 pints of water, counted to 10 and all I can say is I would have put out the great fire of London with the force it came back with! 
Totally gutted that I couldn’t continue my training today and I have my test tomorrow! I managed to get an hour or so sleep during today and the last bout of sickness and diarrhoea was around 2pm today. I’ve managed to drink several bottles or water in sips through this evening and apart from feeling very soar and tender around the body I haven’t been sick since!. My house now smells like a hospital, every surface has been bleached and cleaned and all the bedding and towels have been boil washed. 
Don’t know how or where I picked this up from but damn, I don’t want this ever again!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds nasty!
Get well soon.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ah hell that sound awful mate. Get well soon and good luck with your test.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

RS3 said:


> Sounds nasty!
> Get well soon.


I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope you're doing okay mate - awaiting for the first outbreak at work - I work in a hospital and when it rears it's ugly head (excusing the pun), spreads like wild fire and they shut the ward...

You'll have come into contact with someone that will have just caught it - hope you're keeping away as best you can from family, teaching to the converted now I know, but really do insist on hand hygiene with them if they touch anything you have and as you have done, deep clean everything...

Take care mate, hope it passes in next 24 hrs... :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Hope you're doing okay mate - awaiting for the first outbreak at work - I work in a hospital and when it rears it's ugly head (excusing the pun), spreads like wild fire and they shut the ward...
> 
> You'll have come into contact with someone that will have just caught it - hope you're keeping away as best you can from family, teaching to the converted now I know, but really do insist on hand hygiene with them if they touch anything you have and as you have done, deep clean everything...
> 
> Take care mate, hope it passes in next 24 hrs... :thumb:


It's just the wife and I at home, she's been on the cleaning war path almost in full hazmat suit.lol.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Poor you! 

I hope that you are now on the mend. 

Do you have those rehydration salt sachets to hand? They really help with the aftermath. 

Peter


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fentum said:


> Poor you!
> 
> I hope that you are now on the mend.
> 
> ...


Feeling better today, and no, never heard of them . I shall look into it though as all I feel is thirsty.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah something like dioralyte should help once you can keep water down. Also quite good when you have a hangover...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad to hear you are on the mend and good luck with your test today. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well you're not alone..

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-50673491


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

The harsh and unfortunate reality is that babies and elderly don't always cope, norovirus is an incredibly taxing illness on the body. Try your best to get some fluids down, take it easy. And yes, illness always strikes at the worst possible time! Hope you recover swiftly!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, no pass for me, 4 miners in my drive and then reversed over a bloody cone in my reverse manoeuvre absolutely gutted. Still not bad for only having 6 hours driving experience in a full size Artic. And suffering the aftermath of the winter vomiting bug.. Better luck next time.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

Some info if kids get it: our daughter ended up in the hospital a few years ago with a sick bug. There's been some research and giving kids 50% water 50% pure apple juice leads to better hydration than hydration sachets/tablets. Apparently the micronutrients, minerals etc are near perfect in that ratio, and because it doesn't taste god awful and salty, kids are much more likely to drink it. We started off syringing it in to her mouth at 5ml on 30 mins and an hour, then up to 10ml 30 min and an hour, 15ml etc until she either brought it back up of kept it down. Measuring it allowed them to gauge progress. 

Although it wasn't perfect as she still ended up on a drip!

Oh and from an endurance sport perspective, coconut water is a near perfect rehydration fluid. Maybe you could try that as well.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Well, no pass for me, 4 miners in my drive and then reversed over a bloody cone in my reverse manoeuvre absolutely gutted. Still not bad for only having 6 hours driving experience in a full size Artic. And suffering the aftermath of the winter vomiting bug.. Better luck next time.


Shame. As you say, better luck next time.

P


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Hard luck on the test. 6 hours and what sounds like a bug from hell though is totally understandable.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bad luck on the test sure you will nail it next time. There is loads of bugs going around at the minute numerous schools around us have been closed due to them. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but you were definitely not in good form. Fingers crossed for the next time!!

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

